# Rotary robotic milking parlor



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.agweek.com/business/agriculture/4454503-nd-dairy-installs-north-americas-fourth-worlds-15th-robotic-rotary


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I bet its great till there are problems, then I bet its a nightmare and then some...

Noticed the guy was wearing a Titan Machinery hat....The big boys must all hang together...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Just paged through the agweek and saw that article but haven't read it completely yet. Pretty neat. More interesting is that it is in ND as the the dairy industry is about dead here north of the interstate. Only two dairys left that I can think of in the northern part of the state and they're both within 15 miles of here.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

5 family's living off what's left from $15 milk (about $14K a day income), after the payments on that parlor. I didn't notice the price, but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Around here the robots are around $250K each, so even if they got'em for $200K times 60, yikes I can't calculate that big of number today.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes for sure operations like this are definitely the way of the future in the dairy industry. Someone mentioned on here the big boys must stick together and evidently that must be true we were told our milk prices at the farm would increase 3 months ago. Now rumor on the street is they are not raising the prices because they thought they would have driven more small farms out of business buy now and they need that to happen to make room for these big operations and also so these newly up starting operations can buy up all of the dairy cows in the East for a real cheap price.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well I will say this milk prices came down in the store, just bought a couple of gallons at Kroger, for $1.69 a gallon. Local dairy farmer, told me his last milk check was just over $15 a hundred, he is going to try to hang on and milk for 2 more years.

Larry


----------

